# How do you respond to "what's up?"



## HangNail

One thing that drives me crazy is when people say "Hey, what's up?"
How do you respond to that? Do they really care how you're doing? Should I just say "what's up" back? or just say "nothing much?" To me, it seems like "what's up" has transformed into a greeting, like "hello"...it doesn't seem like it is a real question any more.
:stu 

I know it sounds kinda silly, but I always feel awkward when somebody asks this. :um


----------



## WineKitty

I think we had a poll like this not too long ago.

Its a standard greeting as you said.


----------



## holtby43

It doesn't really get said much around here but if someone were to ask me I would probably respond with a "not much, you?" or something.

I can't see why you would respond to what's up with another what's up, must be an American thing :stu


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard

The sky.


----------



## mserychic

I usually just say "not much" :stu


----------



## Mr. Frostman

Stare at the ground and pretend I didn't hear them.


----------



## Wingclipped

x


----------



## St.Paul

Respond with "My penis!".You'll certainly get a reaction. :eek


----------



## batman can

Not much, you?


----------



## Neptunus

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> The sky.


 :lol

Oh, I usually say "not much, and you?" If they have nothing to say, then I go to plan B: I talk about the weather.


----------



## Andre

"nothin"


----------



## minimized

If I say anything, it's "nothing". It's like an automatic response. Along with the sky or the ceiling. Because I'm not going to tell them how I really feel and get that :wtf look.


----------



## Mc Borg

I say what's up back.


----------



## roswell

"Hey, not much."


----------



## WineKitty

soundlessenigma said:


> If I say anything, it's "nothing". It's like an automatic response. Along with the sky or the ceiling. Because I'm not going to tell them how I really feel and get that :wtf look.


I dont think anyone really wants to know how anyone feels when they ask that question.... :stu


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard

My supervisor always asks me "whats up" and over the course of 1 year, he has asked me "whats up" over a 1500 (that's atleast 3 "what's up" a day) times and I gave him 1500 responses, all beginning with "nothing much". Some people just don't get it.


----------



## Shoeless

As far as in real-life situations... I don't know. I probably just say "nothing much, you?" 

Online or through a teext message when somebody says that I'm usually pretty specific. Recent example:

"Hey, what's up?"
"Not much, I just spilled honey mustard in the car because my mom is a terrible driver and now there's a yellow stain on the seat that looks suspiciously similar to urine. You?"

But yeah, I don't think that really counts since it's through text and much easier to say what's on your mind. In real life (on the off chance that someone speaks to me) I'll just say "not much."


----------



## ANCIENT

"nothing much" or "pretty good"


----------



## nubly

i say "whats up?" back or "not much"


----------



## estse

I say, "Thanks," or "You too," or "Pickled bologna."


----------



## User57854

-


----------



## Drella

"Yeah.... I don't know you."


----------



## slyfox

> Respond with "My penis!".You'll certainly get a reaction.


 I think my friend has said that(probably more than once :afr ).

I usually say "not that much". A guy at work has gotten me saying "same ****, different day" sometimes. I hate whats up, because I always wish I had something more interesting to say.


----------



## UltraShy

It's just a greeting and I'm pretty sure they don't want to know that you're constipated or such.


----------



## vintagerocket

i can hardly tell the difference between one vague acknowledgment and another.

how are you? nothing much

what's up? good


----------



## Dudleyville

Option 1 I only use with family and very close friends.


----------



## CoconutHolder

I say, "nothin' much, what's up with you?"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Usually "nothing much, you?"

But it depends on who I'm talking to.
I might add in "oh not much just eating lunch" or something but generally it's just another form of "hello" (but in a question).

I like the "how're you" question much better, which is why that's what I usually use.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

UltraShy said:


> It's just a greeting and I'm pretty sure they don't want to know that you're constipated or such.


Haha. Yeah, I only answer in detail to those who I figure actually give a **** (no pun intended). Or at least I hope they give a ****. I give a **** about them! lol

Now I'm paranoid =(


----------

